# Brooklyn Brewing Blast DIPA



## Mardoo (27/4/14)

OMFG!!! Probably the best IPA I've ever had, and one of the top five brews ever! There is no way you'd guess it was 9%. I could session it. And fall over quickly. I had some of this last night at Slow Beer in Melbourne. It's a tap-only offering from Brooklyn so if you see it get some in ya before the keg blows. Love to clone this one!

http://brooklynbrewery.com/brooklyn-beers/perennial-brews/brooklyn-blast


----------



## wide eyed and legless (27/4/14)

Here's the specs Mardoo 11 different hops, one I have never heard of.

http://brooklynbrewery.com/brooklyn-beers/perennial-brews/brooklyn-blast


----------



## wide eyed and legless (27/4/14)

Didn't notice you have already put them up :huh:


----------



## Mardoo (27/4/14)

Cool. Its the thought that counts! I'm not usually the cloning type, but this was spectacular. There's an old and pretty inactive thread on HBT about cloning it. http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f12/brooklyn-blast-pale-ale-159734/

50/50 Maris Otter and Pilsner. From the taste I can imagine that's pretty much it, but the color says a bit of crystal perhaps or else an extended boil. Whatever the case I'm stoked just to have had a glass.


----------



## lukiferj (27/4/14)

I had this at brooklyn brewery a few years ago and it was amazing. They had a keg up in brisbane for armakeggon last year which was pretty great too. Alcohol is very well hidden.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (27/4/14)

I will be in New York next month and Brooklyn Brewery is on my itinerary, I will see what I can find out, usually they are not keen to divulge any of their recipes, but they can only say no.


----------



## Spiesy (27/4/14)

wide eyed and legless said:


> I will be in New York next month and Brooklyn Brewery is on my itinerary, I will see what I can find out, usually they are not keen to divulge any of their recipes, but they can only say no.


It's a good night out. My tip, hit up Fette Sau for dinner first - it's just round the corner and very awesome. 

Aah, NYC, how I miss thee.


----------



## Spiesy (27/4/14)

Oh, and Blind Tiger is Greenwich is amazing! And McSorelys (sp?) in the LES is the oldest running bar in NY.

Sorry for the OT.


----------



## Mardoo (27/4/14)

Yeah, they seem pretty tight lipped. Just knowing whether or not there's crystal would help. All the in-glass pics of the bottled beer (just learned they started bottling it last year) would say yes. What I saw in the glass could or could not have crystal. Flavor says if so it was just used to punch up other flavors rather than to stand on its own merits, but then I'm minimally experienced in such assessments. 

And don't forget to have a pint if it when you're there! I love NYC. To visit.


----------



## Phoney (27/4/14)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Here's the specs Mardoo 11 different hops, one I have never heard of.
> 
> http://brooklynbrewery.com/brooklyn-beers/perennial-brews/brooklyn-blast


You can get those experimental hops from farmhouse brewing supplies:

http://www.farmhousebrewingsupply.com/pellet-hops/

Good thread on them here: http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f41/experimental-hops-fhbs-387850/


----------



## wide eyed and legless (27/4/14)

The beer list is on my itinerary Mardoo, I pencilled that one in when I read your report. Phoney have you ever tried the Exp 6300?


----------



## Phoney (27/4/14)

No, never tried any of them. The tasting reports from that thread didnt do enough to convince me... And I've still got newish commercial hops I havent even tried yet. eg; mosaic


----------



## Mardoo (27/4/14)

Phoney said:


> No, never tried any of them. The tasting reports from that thread didnt do enough to convince me... And I've still got newish commercial hops I havent even tried yet. eg; mosaic


But,but, there's a lonely little flavor in a cage somewhere that will be put to death if you don't take it home


----------



## Woostyle (27/4/14)

Mardoo,

Where did you have it Slowbeer in Richmond? I went down the other day to try it and and something happened with the gas lines and it was gonna be hours before it was fixed and ready to drink. Bummer I missed out..


----------



## Mardoo (27/4/14)

Yep, Richmond. I'm blessed to work around the corner. That's our knockoff pub  Keg is in the process of blowing, may be done by now. Today's pint may or may not have been as good as yesterday's. Depends on how diluted I was... They may have it on tap at their new place in Fitzroy, Two-Row .


----------



## Woostyle (27/4/14)

Mardoo said:


> Yep, Richmond. I'm blessed to work around the corner. That's our knockoff pub  Keg is in the process of blowing, may be done by now. Today's pint may or may not have been as good as yesterday's. Depends on how diluted I was... They may have it on tap at their new place in Fitzroy, Two-Row .


Ur a lucky man. Slowbeer is a trek from out east but usually worth it. I liked the Epic Amber IPA they had on as well. Been meaning to get to Two-Row since they have opened. Luckily Im headed to the states in a few days so will just have to pick up some bottles of Blast instead.. :drinks:


----------

